# Baby Beeper meets a big blew ???



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi to all my mama's frens,
Dis is Baby Beeps ritin to yew. My mama werked alla nite long an came home dis mawnin an let dose ole out side birds out to play an come in an warsh her hans an put on a ole shert an play wid me an giv me fud an wader. Den she sleep ( wot a raket) an den she get up an say "Mama be bak sune"
Well, mama gon for a liddle wile, an she come in an say "Oh, Baby Beep, mama has a yum yum fer yew" an she hav dis big blew pil in her finners. She keep sayin "It's gud, tak a bite" Silly mama, tryin to pul da fevvers ober dis smat liddle berd's I's. Well, to mak mama hapy, I grab dat big blew pil in my han/fut an mak beleev I tak a bite. I fink "Fule mama an frow pil to dat dang dog, he eet anyfing" but dat pill start leekin on my han/fut and I fink, oh, yuck, godda lik it off my fut, an darn it, dat pil ain't a pil it bees a big blew bery, so I fule mama in ta gibbin me anodder. Dese is eben bedder dan sufflour seeds
Baby Blue


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you found the blue berry to be so tasty cause they are good for you too! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ahh... ain't that sweet--Baby Beeper's definitely a Bird of The South!

That Yank ain't NEVUH' gonna' change that liddle buh'dy's hah't!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Ahh... ain't that sweet--Baby Beeper's definitely a Bird of The South!
> 
> That Yank ain't NEVUH' gonna' change that liddle buh'dy's hah't!
> 
> Pidgey


Wanna bet? BB: born Southern(unknown)...raised NORTHERN...gonna forgit _southern!_ 

I was born Texan, lived Texan and LOST Texas drawl...lived too much with YANKEES!! Will admit, things DO come back...easy... especially around my birth right brethren!

Uh, Daryl, did you ever find out anything about BBs background? His age? ANYthing???

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL~Beeper is sure making himself at home!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, BB, you are too young as yet to master ''the red fruit juice fling'' While you are young.....show interest in all the goodie ammunition that ''meyermama'' offers you. Those include pomagranate, berries, cherries,......you munch them till you get a load of pulp on your beak, then you fling your beak and toss the juicy pulp all over the cage,... the walls...the floor and the ceiling. When you finally make the ceiling look like a massacre has taken place you will have earned your merit badge in flinging. Should you need any guidance in your parrot duties and how to keep ''meyermama'' wrapped around your claw.....just ask us....we are masters.
love....Monkee Conure & Sunny Quaker


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh oh! BB is gonna LOVE you and yours, Nona!!

I see "trouble" risin'....ROFL 

Let the games....er....practice BEGIN!    

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi, who will be watchin' with AVID attention!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, BB! You are so lucky to find a home with someone who understands the value (and deliciousness!) of fresh produce!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pictures .. We NEED pictures, Daryl! Can't wait to see some more pics of you and your new fid.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Pictures .. We NEED pictures, Daryl! Can't wait to see some more pics of you and your new fid.
> 
> Terry


HERE is a thought: 

B.B., ask your Mom to buy you a camera!! You can have sooooo much fun taking pictures and have us oooohing and ahhhhhing over your magnificent self!! 

You can practice posing and using all sorts of expressions to get more treats and stuff! TRUST ME, your Mom is a pushover!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

one of your many "Aunties" 

Ms. Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

hi, hi Auntie Shi, (an alla my odder ants an unkels)
Yup mama do need a camra, ta take my picher a lot. I am smart I wil tell mama, "lookie heer, mama, tak my picher, Im takin a baff, lookie heer, mama, I preenin my fedders.
Mama gots to tak pichers of da dawgs, to, special my fren, Rudy. He's da liddle dawg, an he bees notty. He pees in da hous, eben if mama taks him out. Mama fixed dat, she put a di-dee on Rudy, an he frows a fit. He taks a runnin start at a chare, and flippity-flops to get that di-dee off, wot a show
Luv,
Baby Beeper


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello BB...here's your Auntie Nona, butting in with yet another suggestion.....this one will give you a pinch of pain when taken to the Vet (no doubt by your Big Sis..Kelly) for a blood sample to be DNA tested to determine if you are male or female. I know your Mama could not bear to see the Vet stick you with a needle but I do advise that your Mama learn very soon if you are a female. Many single parrot females will lay eggs for the ''love of their life'' just as pigeons will. All the same dangers are involved. If Mama knows while you are young, she can make sure you build a strong skeleton and very healthy muscles by giving you the very best in diet. You can avoid a lot of danger and heartache later down the road. 
This warning is just so you know if Kelly pops you in a carrier and takes you for a road trip.......well......
Love & hugs
your doting Auntie Nona


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now, this is jes' drippin' with Suthuh'n Syrup and chah'm! Such a good buh'nch of buh'ds!

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> Now, this is jes' drippin' with Suthuh'n Syrup and chah'm! Such a good buh'nch of buh'ds!
> 
> Pidgey


It's just your Uncle Pidgey........you'll learn to understand his accent in due time.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi,Auntie Nona,
Mama tels me stories abote Unkel Pigey,
She sez I kintawk lik him, but if I axe lik him, Oh-oh, fedders wil fly.
B.B.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I understand just fine. Just have a hard time typing like I talk........


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> I kintawk lik him


Hi ya B.B.,

Tell your Maw that if you do start tawkin lik him then she'll need to get a video camara besides the regular camera - cause the gang's gonna wanna see film of that 

Auntie Dez

P.S. Remind your Maw there's a PHOTO CONTEST going on - and you NEED to be entered!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, Auntie Dez,
I wuz playin wif my toys an mama sed I hadda nudder message, so I come down to see an rite to ya. Mebbe Kel wil come down an tak a picure.
Luv tu all,
B.B.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey B.B. This is anuder auntie huse also frm the sawth en kin unerstan eberyting you says. Me and knuckle Pidgey will hep kep you from tawkin lik a nawthener.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Auntie Maggie,
Do axe noddy lik Unkel Pigey? Mama sez heza reb frum da south.
B.B


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear BB - Auntie Maggie loves knuckle Pidgey. U caint go rong bein lik him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Dear BB - Auntie Maggie loves knuckle Pidgey. *U caint go rong bein lik him*.


HEAVEN FORBID!!  

BTW, LOVE the term "knuckle" for Pidgey...brings to mind a certain "term," the whole of which escapes me at this time...yeah, right! 

BB, a little "southern" goes a long way. BUT, BEWARE of Oklahoma Pidgey! Trust me! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Auntie Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> HEAVEN FORBID!!
> 
> BTW, LOVE the term "knuckle" for Pidgey...brings to mind a certain "term," the whole of which escapes me at this time...yeah, right!
> 
> ...


Wahh', yew Squakie Talkie, yew!

The South Pidgey will Rise Again


----------

